# Filling gaps around/underneath baseboard heaters



## rebecca_s (May 31, 2017)

Hello!

I recently moved to a new apartment that has concrete floors and exterior brick walls. I noticed underneath the baseboard heaters that there is a huge gap between the floor and the wall and the drywall does not reach all the way to the floor. The gap is about three inches wide and at least six inches deep, maybe deeper. I can see the exterior brick wall showing between where the drywall ends and the floor. I cannot see or feel any type of moisture barrier (should there be one?). It looks like there was previously some type of foam sprayed in there and a backer rod-type material stuffed in there as well but not nearly enough to fill the gap so I am wondering what the best thing would be to fill the gap. The area where the pipe runs through the wall to the neighboring apartment also has a large hole so I would need something that can fill around the pipe without off gassing or melting/starting on fire.

Thank you!!


----------



## nealtw (May 31, 2017)

can you post a photo or two?


----------



## Snoonyb (May 31, 2017)

Also, what method is the source of the heat generated from.


----------



## kok328 (May 31, 2017)

This is very interesting as I've never heard of this before, unless your in a basement apartment, in which case it sounds like your looking at a French Drain.

Is this basement, 1st floor, 2nd floor, etc...?

Is the width of the gap the same consistent width the length of the crack?

What is in the bottom of the crack?


----------



## joecaption (May 31, 2017)

None of that sounds right, really need those pictures.
Why have you not talked to the landlord about this issue?


----------



## rebecca_s (May 31, 2017)

Here are a couple photos. Looking at the first photo, the gap is between where I have the foam and floor labeled. The second one shows the gap a bit better. The heater is a hot water fin tube.

And we live on the top (7th) floor. The crack is not consistent (it is wider in the bedroom than the living room) but doesn't have a "jagged" edge. I'm not sure what is at the bottom, I had reached down about six inches and didn't feel anything. But there are people living directly beneath us, so at some point it must connect back to the wall.


----------



## rebecca_s (May 31, 2017)

joecaption said:


> Why have you not talked to the landlord about this issue?




I talked to the landlord a couple days ago and showed her and she didn't seem concerned.


----------



## nealtw (Jun 1, 2017)

It is not right and it is not your job. In the second photo it looks like the floor is discoloured or dirty right at the back, like something was removed. 
Get after the landlord,


----------



## Sparky617 (Jun 1, 2017)

I suspect this is a masonry construction building with a double layer of bricks instead of veneer construction with a framed wall with a single layer of brick.  The drywall looks like it is applied directly to the brick.

You could use Great Stuff fireblock foam to fill in the holes.  Even if the system were steam instead of hot water it won't get hot enough to start a fire with any type of filler you put into the hole.   I agree it is the landlord's job though.

You could try doing a smoke test to see if there is any air infiltration here. http://www.jrproductsinc.com/shop/pc/Smoke-Testing-c304.htm


----------

